# Bucket Hats



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I've decide to cover up my noggin with a bucket hat. Suggestions for sellers? I've checked out J. Press (proper sizes but very expensive), O'Connells (s/m/l/xl at an ok price point), Brooks Brothers (s/m/l/xl at an ok price point). Surely there are other options I'm not currently thinking of...


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

Not much selection but...
https://quakermarine.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=67


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

LL Bean - 

or probably any fishing or sporting good store.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Also called "club hats", inexpensive models available at golf shops and sporting goods stores/departments


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I bought this one at either Target or K-Mart several years ago for about $7 and it has done a fine job of protecting my bald head. I guess it depends on how and where you are going to wear it, but I just can't see paying $25-30 for something that I primarily wear at the beach or while driving my convertible with the top down.










I was in Stein-Mart a few days ago and saw some for about $10 that I liked. I think I might go back tomorrow and buy the loden green one.

Cruiser


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Check out Tilley hats (tilley.com). I've had a black TWP1 for years and it works great. Check out the T5 hat.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 on the recommendation for Tilley Endurables offerings. I've been wearing mine for the past ten or eleven years now...and it is still going strong!


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

There's 30% off bucket hats at Cable Car Clothiers this month. That still may make them somewhat expensive, but not too bad.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Henry Fonda, er, Norman Thayer approves of your search.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Look on ebay. Plenty of them, inexpensive, etc.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Cruiser, bro, I get it. In your view, nothing is worth spending more than $10 bucks at Walmart. 

-- It's just a hat for protecting one's head from the sun
-- It's just jeans. It's just khakis. Why spend more? 
-- It's just clothes. Why have standards? Why wear nice ones?

I dunno why you post here, really. Although I always agree with your smackdowns on the elitists at the other extreme. But at least I understand why they're here: They like clothes.

Okay. By the way, I like those bucket hats and think they look great (Moynihan!) and can thoroughly understand why someone would like a nice one that fits.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I just busted out my linen bucket from the BB clearence isle!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Joe Beamish said:


> Cruiser, bro, I get it. In your view, nothing is worth spending more than $10 bucks at Walmart.


Apparently you don't get it or you would know that I don't shop at Walmart, except for my eyeglasses.

As for the bucket hat, the OP asked for some suggestions and I gave him some. As far as I know there is no rule for the forum that says one can only recommend expensive or high end items. I own quite a few things that are more high end, including some MTM clothing; but bucket hats aren't among them.

Not everyone wants or needs an expensive bucket hat. I did say that it depends on how and where one wants to wear the thing. Everyone, including the OP, is certainly free to get what they want. All I did was through out some suggestions.

Cruiser


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

EastVillageTrad said:


> Look on ebay. Plenty of them, inexpensive, etc.


Deloused?


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Almost all of them on ebay are new


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Saltydog said:


> Deloused?


Used shoes don't kill, why should used hats??


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> Cruiser, bro, I get it. In your view, nothing is worth spending more than $10 bucks at Walmart.
> 
> -- It's just a hat for protecting one's head from the sun
> -- It's just jeans. It's just khakis. Why spend more?
> ...


The inference from "Cruiser doesn't like clothes" to "Cruiser has no reason to post here" might be valid--but if so, then the logic makes more sense in reverse: Cruiser clearly DOES have his reasons for posting here, since he has been at it for quite a while. Ergo, he must like clothes, even if his likes don't fall into line with everyone else's.

And if, motivated by that reasoning, we go back and read Cruisers's post about bucket hats on the assumption that he's not just a don't-care-about-clothes cheapskate, we see that he was specifically talking about beach attire and about driving in a convertible (where a hat is liable to blow off). To me it makes perfect sense not to want to spend a lot for headgear in that context.


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I just busted out my linen bucket from the BB clearence isle!!


They have an entire island?? ;o)


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

One could, time for research allowing, create a healthy list of Cruiser posts that assert, "I guess I just don't see the point in spending much time with/paying much money for/worrying about...." 

These posts succeed in grabbing the high ground by taking the low road -- a worthy purpose around here. 

I guess I'd expect more in the line of "Wow, I love these neato ____" on a forum for enthusiasts, but each to his own.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Joe Beamish said:


> I guess I'd expect more in the line of "Wow, I love these neato ____" on a forum for enthusiasts, but each to his own.


Sort of like most of the comments posted over at The Sartorialist? Eh, that would get old real fast. I think we have about the right amount of that here. And I don't think one (1) Cruiser is too many, either.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Sir Cingle said:


> There's 30% off bucket hats at Cable Car Clothiers this month. That still may make them somewhat expensive, but not too bad.


I like that CCC hat! And it's under $50.00 delivered to me.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> ...And I don't think one (1) Cruiser is too many, either.


Me neither.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Bradford said:


> LL Bean -
> 
> or probably any fishing or sporting good store.


^^^What I bought. I really like the striped hatband, and $20 is about all the more I wanted to spend on such a hat (I have ballcaps from schools I've been associated with, and a Tilley for the rigorous outdoors). Thanks for all the help, guys.


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

Pentheos said:


> ^^^What I bought. I really like the striped hatband, and $20 is about all the more I wanted to spend on such a hat (I have ballcaps from schools I've been associated with, and a Tilley for the rigorous outdoors). Thanks for all the help, guys.


How is the one-size-fits-all working out? Is there an adjustable band inside?


----------



## martylane (May 28, 2008)

I, too, am always looking for just the right bucket hat. I've been thinking of trying this one: https://up--north.blogspot.com/2010/05/pickup-scala-bucket-hat.html


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I've only seen one person own the bucket hat look. He was a 13 year old, chubby asian canadian kid who showed up at an invitational high school golf tournament near Vancouver.

My son, like everyone else there was wearing the same Taylor Made or Titleist hat. They were all pretty shocked when the kid shot 68. It was nice to see a kid with his own look.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Joe Beamish said:


> How is the one-size-fits-all working out? Is there an adjustable band inside?


No adjustable band, and the one-size-fits-all didn't fit me...too small. My noggin is in excess of 7 3/4".


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm a 7 3/4 or 7 7/8, depending on hair.

This looks promising:

https://www.lamoodbighats.com/bucket-big-hats.html?price=3,10


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

This thread, plus some upcoming travel, inspired me to buy a new bucket hat. I checked the sites listed on this thread, but found the Kangol site the most fascinating:

.

I ended up buying a tan poplin bucket hat from Miller Hats in Houston. I've driven by the place many times, but have never stopped. It surprised me that they even offered a bucket hat: 

.

I received this hat today. 

What a find! 

The hat, size XL, right between a 7-5/8 and a 7-3/4, fits me perfectly. The design, materials, and construction are all first-rate. It was made in the USA and carries a union label. I particularly like these four things about the hat: (1) the material is a light, tough, crisp poplin, which is cooler and gives the hat more body than the more usual cotton twill used for hats like this (2) the color is a light tan with a slight tinge of grey, totally devoid of green and easy on the yellow, a color I'd like to see more of in khaki pants (3) the crisp little snap brim - brim down you have a traditional bucket, brim up it resembles a pork-pie. . . I love this! and (4) the excellent service put behind the product by Miller Hats.

On the webpage it looks as though the vendor asks a pretty price - $40.00 - for his buckets. But I received much more for my forty bucks than I thought I would get!


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

On the Kangol site, enter Bucket Hats in either the 'Search' or 'Search Again' blanks to see only the bucket hats. I like the Classic Rain Spey in Loden and will likely order it this fall. It would make a great companion piece to a Barbour jacket.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Thing is, I really like the blue/red band, something LLB had, but only for less full heads. Miller looks good, but, xl might be a tad snug for my thick skull. Really, it's this damn head of mine.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I just picked up this, this morning at the sale.
https://jpressonline.com/accessories_hats_detail.php?id=3025LTAN


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

^Very nice hat, AP. And the height of good taste!


----------



## kakinuma-kun (May 7, 2011)

I grew up in the Desert Southwest and bought a bucket hat over 10 years ago that's still going strong: the mesh version of Andrew's classic hat.



It has a 2 1/2" brim at the smallest versus the shorter, 1" on most bucket hats. Plus I love the green underside of the front brim.

It's a one-size-fits-most model, but the hat band is elastic filled, terry cloth band that really keeps the hat tight on your head but comfortable.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

I ended up getting a bucket hat from the nearby Polo outlet store. $25. The L/XL size fit me (7 3/4"+) just fine. It is in a distressed khaki, has a red rider on the front, but unfortunately no hat band. It's even more casual-looking than many of the options people have linked to in this thread, which I like.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

I've had the Andrew Thompson hats for years and have never found a better one. The wider brim in front works well for golf and the green underside really cuts glare. You won't regret spending a few bucks more to get the real deal.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> Sort of like most of the comments posted over at The Sartorialist? Eh, that would get old real fast. I think we have about the right amount of that here. And I don't think one (1) Cruiser is too many, either.


Somebody does...

*Cruiser* 

 View Profile 
 
 Banned

??


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

More bland than banned, I should think :devil:

(actually this applies to me at least as much)


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> ??


+10

There's no sign of dust-ups with other members in his recent posts. Either there are some nasty PM exchanges unseen by us...or somebody hacked in?


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Somebody does...
> 
> *Cruiser*
> 
> ...


I wasn't bothered by anything Cruiser said...seems silly to jump on a guy for saying a $10 bucket hat is ok. Hope he gets unbanned. Is that even possible? 6000 posts, deserves some slack.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm a 7 3/4 or 7 7/8, depending on hair.
> 
> This looks promising:
> 
> https://www.lamoodbighats.com/bucket-big-hats.html?price=3,10


This arrived toot sweet. It fits.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Danny said:


> ...seems silly to jump on a guy for saying a $10 bucket hat is ok.


I forgot he'd done that! Now it makes sense!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

Kurt N said:


> There's no sign of dust-ups with other members in his recent posts. Either there are some nasty PM exchanges unseen by us...or somebody hacked in?


Can't believe Cruiser was banned...there has to be an error here. I hope one of the moderators - who generally do an excellent job - can provide an explanation.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Let me get this straight: (1) Cruiser states that he likes his $10 bucket hat from "either Target or K-Mart" - so much, in fact, that he posts a picture of his jolly self wearing said hat, (2) Cruiser reports that Stein Mart has a selection of $10 bucket hats, and (3) Cruiser is banned. He certainly wasn't banned for liking $10 bucket hats or for spreading the news about where to obtain them. . . I hope. He's a bit of a curmudgeon, but it takes one to know one - and we all know Cruiser. So he didn't get banned for that. What happened here? Where's the rest of the story? This thread ostensibly is a conversation about cute little bits of cut-and-sewn cloth used to protect one's head from sun, wind, and rain. How did this conversation lead to the expulsion of a long-time Member of this Forum?


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

Cruiser was always quick to defend the jeans-clad underdog in any new thread of posts, but he seems like a decent fellow. Maybe it was that thread where someone speculated he was a minion of the antichrist? I'm sure there's a fascinating story behind the ban. 

Do people ever get un-banned? How does that work?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

You guys are all going to get banned for discussing the site's moderation. Cruiser will be back. Quite a number of members have been banned and then unbanned. It usually just takes an appropriate letter, with some contrition, in the right place. It's also not unheard of for a member to have themselves be suspended or banned for various reasons (stalkers, PM harrassment, etc.)


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

bd79cc said:


> How did this conversation lead to the expulsion of a long-time Member of this Forum?


I'm pretty certain the ban has nothing to do with this conversation.



Cardinals5 said:


> You guys are all going to get banned for discussing the site's moderation.


It's against the rules to publicly challenge a moderator's decision, but at this point people are just puzzled and wondering what's going on. We don't even know for sure that there _was _ a deliberate decision...

...unless you know something we don't?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> ...unless you know something we don't?


No, no, I'm in the dark as much as everyone else.

On the other thing, I was always under the impression that any discussion of moderation was against the rules. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I having "Free Cruiser" T-shirts done up.

Anyone want in??


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Bucket hat. Depending on hair, my hat size is 7 3/4 to 7 7/8. This works fine. It's also reversible. About $25 shipped, and I got it in three days.


----------



## M. Morgan (Dec 19, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> Bucket hat. Depending on hair, my hat size is 7 3/4 to 7 7/8. This works fine. It's also reversible. About $25 shipped, and I got it in three days.


Nice-looking hat -- a good fishing hat. How's the book?


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I having "Free Cruiser" T-shirts done up.
> 
> Anyone want in??


No need: he's been unbanned! Whew.

Fun idea, though. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

^^^

See??

It worked!!


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

bd79cc said:


> Let me get this straight: (1) Cruiser states that he likes his $10 bucket hat from "either Target or K-Mart" - so much, in fact, that he posts a picture of his jolly self wearing said hat, (2) Cruiser reports that Stein Mart has a selection of $10 bucket hats, and (3) Cruiser is banned.


Put 1 and 2 together with his love of Dockers and you must admit that he is skating on thin ice.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

M. Morgan said:


> Nice-looking hat -- a good fishing hat. How's the book?


"A Case of Two Cities" by this guy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qiu_Xiaolong

Pretty good stuff - certainly out of the ordinary mystery mainstream


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

I thought about getting a bucket hat once. Although I'm 53, I don't want to look older! And getting a bucket hat is one way to show the world you are officially an "old guy." (Another way is to wear a Hawaiian shirt, untucked.)


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I got a couple of bucket hats from villagehatshop.com a few years back. It doesn't look like they have the really classic style anymore though, tan with navy/red grosgrain band. O'Connell's has them, but they are $40 a pop of course. Still worth it probably. But it depends what you're going for.

https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/search.php?q=bucket&search.x=0&search.y=0


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ I'd cheerfully fork out the $40 — if they had XXLs.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Bucket hat. Depending on hair, my hat size is 7 3/4 to 7 7/8. This works fine. It's also reversible. About $25 shipped, and I got it in three days.


Well all righty then! That's how I want to look this summer!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

dcjacobson said:


> I thought about getting a bucket hat once. Although I'm 53, I don't want to look older! And getting a bucket hat is one way to show the world you are officially an "old guy." (Another way is to wear a Hawaiian shirt, untucked.)


LOL. Well I guess that pretty accurately sums it up...I've got a couple of each! :crazy:


----------



## Joe Beamish (Mar 21, 2008)

dcjacobson said:


> I thought about getting a bucket hat once. Although I'm 53, I don't want to look older! And getting a bucket hat is one way to show the world you are officially an "old guy." (Another way is to wear a Hawaiian shirt, untucked.)


I have the opposite experience. The only time I'm prompted to think of a 50-ish or 60-sh feller as an "old guy" is when he's trying hard to seem young. I'm reminded of the middle aged white dude (middle school principal) talking nonstop ebonics to visiting parents, some of whom (me too) rolled their eyes. Sup, this is my crew, yo.

Context is all. I think that a guy sitting on a cabin step with a bucket hat and a cee-gawr and madras shorts looks like a guy -- and a good one at that -- not an "old guy". Put him in an un-constructed jacket and super skinny jeans and surround him with 20-somethings in a bar, and he'll be an old guy.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Joe Beamish said:


> Context is all. I think that a guy sitting on a cabin step with a bucket hat and a cee-gawr and madras shorts looks like a guy -- and a good one at that -- not an "old guy". Put him in an un-constructed jacket and super skinny jeans and surround him with 20-somethings in a bar, and he'll be an old guy.


Bless you, my boy. Same goes for facelifts, botox, etc. The struggle naught availeth. It would be nice to think that by the time a person reaches my age, (63), he would have learned something about irony.


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Somebody does...
> 
> *Cruiser*
> 
> ...


If you're curious as to what got Cruiser banned; look at what he said in the Fashion Forum in the thread titled "THE Wedding" i.e. the thread about the royal wedding that recently took place in Britain.:smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, I went back and read it.

The Cap'n Crunch line made it all worth it!!


----------



## dcjacobson (Jun 25, 2007)

> Context is all. I think that a guy sitting on a cabin step with a bucket hat and a cee-gawr and madras shorts looks like a guy


I agree, he looks fine. A bucket hat (a nice one like in the photo) on a younger guy will not make him look old. A $10 KMart bucket hat is fine for fishing, but otherwise, on someone who is, to put it charitably, of "late middle age," it will make him look older than he is. The KMart bucket hat goes great with a Members Only jacket.

I happen to work in an environment where age is not appreciated. So, I'm not ashamed of my age, but I'm sure not going to accentuate it. That means:

1. I keep my shoes shined and my clothes neat.
2. I do not wear shirts that are 25 years old (there is a guy here who wears those no-collar shirts from 1987, for example).
3. Ditto for suits--no drapey,low-gorge suits from 1991.
4. I keep my hair neatly trimmed (though I do not color it).
5. I keep myself in shape--no gut hanging over my pants.
6. No facial hair. Gray facial hair adds ten years to your age. (A neatly trimmed beard can be nice, but I don't see to many. The ones I see are scraggly.)
7. No Hawaiian shirts, and no Tommy Bahama stuff, on casual Fridays.
8. No talk about cultural events that happened when my associates and direct reports were in diapers.

I'm all in favor of wearing what you want. I'm not trying to look younger; several of you have pointed out how ridiculous that can get--but I'm also trying not to look older than I already am.

Don


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Regillus said:


> If you're curious as to what got Cruiser banned; look at what he said in the Fashion Forum in the thread titled "THE Wedding" i.e. the thread about the royal wedding that recently took place in Britain.:smile:


Not to confess to being thick, Regillus, but I looked over that thread and I'm not sure what it was :icon_scratch:


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

dcjacobson said:


> And getting a bucket hat is one way to show the world you are officially an "old guy." (Another way is to wear a Hawaiian shirt, untucked.)


Wow, did both in my early teens. Bucket hats were great for providing shade and keeping gnats/flies away from ears in the woods (at least better than baseball caps) and would happily wear Hawaiian shirts on weekends and after school in hot weather (must have been the Magnum PI effect)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Joe Beamish said:


> I have the opposite experience. The only time I'm prompted to think of a 50-ish or 60-sh feller as an "old guy" is when he's trying hard to seem young. I'm reminded of the middle aged white dude (middle school principal) talking nonstop ebonics to visiting parents, some of whom (me too) rolled their eyes. Sup, this is my crew, yo.
> 
> Context is all. I think that a guy sitting on a cabin step with a bucket hat and a cee-gawr and madras shorts looks like a guy -- and a good one at that -- not an "old guy". Put him in an un-constructed jacket and super skinny jeans and surround him with 20-somethings in a bar, and he'll be an old guy.


True dat. Yo.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

^You're absolutely correct, Joe Beamish. To my mind, this is one of the great things about getting older. Nowadays I can walk around in a coat and tie, and no one stares or says a thing. If I wore a coat and tie when I was a college student, I would have come across as bizarre. These days I can proudly wear a bucket hat, and no one makes any fuss. 

Ah, for the time when I can wear an ascot without anyone noticing!


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

The Rambler said:


> Not to confess to being thick, Regillus, but I looked over that thread and I'm not sure what it was :icon_scratch:


First; some quotes from "THE Wedding" thread:

From Cruiser (post #4):

"I'm not begrudging a certain amount of extravagance and folks are free to do as they wish with their money, but when I see the ongoing pain, suffering, and loss in the world from events such as the earthquake in Japan and the storms in the Southeastern U.S. it makes me cringe to see $70 million spent on two people getting married. There is a point at which that becomes almost shameful. I'm not sure where that point is, maybe $10-20 million; but to me something is out of kilter here regardless of how nice everyone's clothes were."

So Cruiser was raining on the parade.

Which bothered several people:

From post #5:

"This is much more than two people getting married this is about the pride that the British people have for their great union of countries. It's about people getting together to celebrate a happy moment in life and the traditions that bound the British people together.

And everyone did look wonderful."

From post #8:

"Cruiser, in days of yore I'd have agreed with you instantly, but...over the decades we've both seen that even when the money gets to The Right Place, somebody wayyyyy too often takes it and does The Wrong Thing. I'm more tolerant these days of letting it go where 'the people' want it to go, no matter how greedy, egotistical and dumb that may objectively be."

From post #14:

"Great advice from a country with hardly any public debt and no waste of public money."

So Cruiser distracted the thread away from the event itself and how well people were dressed to his complaints about how much it cost and his negative opinion of it: "There is a point at which that becomes almost shameful (supra)." So Cruiser's steering the conversation away from the CLOTHES to his opinion that this wedding was an "almost shameful" display of wealth. Cruiser has displayed his ill-disguised envy/jealously of wealthy people and their - in his opinion - excessively (shamefully?) ostentatious sartorial displays in other threads. Cruiser's moralizing about what other people should be spending their money on irritates people. When Cruiser says "...to me something is out of kilter here..." he's saying that it was wrong to put on the whole event. And when he says "...regardless of how nice everyone's clothes were" he's steering the conversation away from the CLOTHES to his moral judgement of the event. The problem with this is that this is a web-site devoted to fine clothing and the enjoyment of same. It's as if Cruiser thinks that we all should just buy jeans and t-shirts at Walmart and donate the rest of our clothing budget to the International Committee of the Red Cross.

Which also bothered the Guy In Charge (see post #22):

"Nothing like hand wringing negative thinking to interject on a wonderful event like this (but only from one poster [i.e. Cruiser]). I don't have any tolerance for negativism, but we all have to live and sometimes work for/with them [i.e. Cruiser].

Thank goodness there were some positive thinking in our human past or we'd still be in mud huts worried that if we did anything nicer or had goals, the poor neighbors [i.e. Cruiser] would be insulted."

More comments off the topic of the CLOTHES - which Cruiser started (see post #23):

"I try to keep envy/jealousy in check when watching this type of event."

What? Cruiser? Jealous? Say it isn't so!

From post #25:

"Cruiser, you make some good points, and it's always nice to see a fact-based argument. I guess roughly half of that $70 million was for security (https://www.industryleadersmagazine.c...st-70-million/), and by the looks of it that's the bulk of the taxpayer expense, with the two families picking up most of the expenses for the gown, the cake, the parties, etc. There's my modest attempt at adding to the facts on hand.

Anyway, $10-$20 million would have bought a nice wedding, I'm sure--but there would have been a lot of media chatter about the short guest list, chintzy displays, etc. The whole point of having a royal family is to put on a good show as this or that occasion requires. You may not like that whole concept, but it is what it is. That's on the philosophical (non-fact-based) side of this debate."

From post #27:

"Maybe everyone should have just worn jeans?"

Cruiser often argues that blue jeans are appropriate attire for nearly everything, so maybe everyone at the royal wedding should have worn such. Would have made for a much blander overall look and wouldn't at all have looked british.

Continuing post #27: "Andy started this thread to discuss the fashion aspects of the wedding, just as he started this forum to discuss fashion in general. I'm not saying that a discussion about the wedding's cost is irrelevant, just not relevant to this thread."

Precisely!

From post #39:

"I would have your same sympathies if everyone in the UK decided to cancel their weddings for this entire year/period and/or when some disaster or war happens halfway across the world. Unfortunately, life goes on and as long as there is a ounce of British spirit in us and a chance to, for just one single day of the 365 days of the year (or decade), forget about the doom and gloom and remind us of what is good in life instead of thinking about coffins and the walking dead [Cruiser?] then all the more better for morale and the country.

Regarding the expense of it all, I'm more happy to put my 62p towards this...."

From post #50:

"Now we spend $10-20 million dollars on a fighter plane, and $7 billion on an aircraft carrier. Would one call that extravagance? [W]ith all the problems listed?

With foul sounding pop lyrics, sex and violence loaded motion pictures and jeans [note the jeans again] worn to the operas, this wonderful extravagant affair was a breath of fresh air."

So Cruiser should just take his negative moralizing somewhere else - perhaps he should join the Trappists at Tre Fontane where he'd fit right in with all the drably-dressed monks and could pontificate away all he wanted about the sinfulness of spending one's own money on nice clothes.

Drat. A one-sentence-paragraph. I do try to avoid that.:icon_study:

Apparently Cruiser's negative view of the wondrous affair and how he distracted the conversation away from the CLOTHES irritated the Guy In Charge to the point where Cruiser was banned - at least for a short while.:smile:
Now he's baack. It's "Night of the Living Dead" again! Here comes Cruiser (arms outstretched; fangs a-drip with the green poison of jealousy) - run for your lives!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## snakeroot (Aug 30, 2008)

Regillus said:


> TL;DR


Cruiser is a charming and amusing gadfly who serves the salutary function of pointing out many of the excesses condoned or indeed encouraged around here. Cruiser, if I understand him, believes that one should dress appropriately for one's present-day context and that one should spend no more than is necessary to do so. In his photos he always pulls off whatever look he's going for and seems comfortable in his clothes and skin. A thousand pages of awkward WAYW photos prove how rare that is.

A principled stand against costumery, extravagance and groupthink should not be punishble by banhammer and I'm extremely pleased to see it has not been. I was, admittedly, looking forward to him bedevilling the inhabitants of Devil's Island, but one can't have everything.

Regards,


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

snakeroot said:


> Cruiser is a charming and amusing gadfly who serves the salutary function of pointing out many of the excesses condoned or indeed encouraged around here. Cruiser, if I understand him, believes that one should dress appropriately for one's present-day context and that one should spend no more than is necessary to do so. In his photos he always pulls off whatever look he's going for and seems comfortable in his clothes and skin. A thousand pages of awkward WAYW photos prove how rare that is.
> 
> A principled stand against costumery, extravagance and groupthink should not be punishble by banhammer and I'm extremely pleased to see it has not been. I was, admittedly, looking forward to him bedevilling the inhabitants of Devil's Island, but one can't have everything.


I concur; all of the "evidence" proffered by Regillus is simply a man voicing his opinion about clothing and propriety on a forum dedicated to such topics. Perhaps there was something else that occurred, but I did not see _anything _that would have warranted banishment in those quotes.

We may not all agree on whatever topic is at hand, but I'm certain that the moderators are far too intelligent and fair-minded to simply ban someone over disparate opinions. Cruiser was temporarily banned for _something_, and reinstated very quickly. Better to praise the good judgment of the moderators than to skewer Cruiser for "sins" he did not commit...


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick06790 said:


> "A Case of Two Cities" by this guy: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qiu_Xiaolong
> 
> Pretty good stuff - certainly out of the ordinary mystery mainstream


Hey, I know Qiu Xiaolong - he was my wife's classmate. I like the Inspector Chen novels.


----------



## jeffdeist (Feb 7, 2006)

We may not all agree on whatever topic is at hand, but I'm certain that the moderators are far too intelligent and fair-minded to simply ban someone over disparate opinions. Cruiser was temporarily banned for _something_, and reinstated very quickly. Better to praise the good judgment of the moderators than to skewer Cruiser for "sins" he did not commit...[/QUOTE]

The sin is not words, opinions, or pronouncements per se. The sin is being a bore and a scold.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 11, 2010)

jeffdeist said:


> The sin is not words, opinions, or pronouncements per se. The sin is being a bore and a scold.


I don't believe Cruiser was either a "bore" or a "scold," neither of which seem to be major offenses...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Tiger said:


> I don't believe Cruiser was either a "bore" or a "scold," neither of which seem to be major offenses...


Besides which, he's our bore and our scold so only we may call him that!!


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Orvis has some white tennis/bucket hats right now on sale in their tent-sale for about $8.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

This is nothing compared to other rants in the past.



Regillus said:


> First; some quotes from "THE Wedding" thread:
> 
> From Cruiser (post #4):
> 
> ...


----------



## Regillus (Mar 15, 2011)

Manton was right.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen: Let's try to limit our comments regarding Cruiser's posting history, to the "Where In The World Is Cruiser" thread...presently, to be found in the Interchange. Thanks to you all!


----------



## KelvinMessy (Aug 15, 2018)

You have funny hats, but I'm used to professional things, I did not do without advice fishing hat because now there is a very large selection of this product, you can easily buy a substandard thing, I do not think anyone will like this result. In addition, it is an excellent protection against sun and other outdoor pests


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^:icon_scratch: This thread has been dormant for just over seven years, but in any event, welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to reading your future psotings!


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Verginia, huh?


----------



## smmrfld (May 22, 2007)

KelvinMessy said:


> You have funny hats, but I'm used to professional things, I did not do without advice fishing hat because now there is a very large selection of this product, you can easily buy a substandard thing, I do not think anyone will like this result. In addition, it is an excellent protection against sun and other outdoor pests


Can't really argue with this. Well-stated. :icon_scratch:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

smmrfld said:


> Can't really argue with this. Well-stated. :icon_scratch:


He really did nail it, didn't he.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

7-year necro thread...impressive.

In any case, I love my O’Connell’s bucket hat- the medium is a touch large on my 7 1/4 hairless dome, but I think the small would’ve been too snug.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't even know what brand my bucket hat is: I bought it when I ducked into a shop during a sudden downpour. It was $10.

A basic canvas hat in an unconventional color (think "Nantucket Red" only it's a hat) that happens to fit perfectly.

I can wad it up and stick it in a bag, toss it in the washing machine. It's even been used to hold collected shells on a beach ("daddy, hold these!")

Big plus is that it's just such a "dad" hat - my wife and increasingly fashion-conscious daughter give it a good eye roll when they see me select it for an outing. Pairs beautifully with an Aloha shirt!

DH


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Dhaller said:


> I don't even know what brand my bucket hat is: I bought it when I ducked into a shop during a sudden downpour. It was $10.
> 
> A basic canvas hat in an unconventional color (think "Nantucket Red" only it's a hat) that happens to fit perfectly.
> 
> ...


I mean, I wasn't going to be the first to say it, but mine goes very well with the obscene amount of Reyn Spooner popovers I've amassed over the past few years...


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I love bucket hats. I have 3 all Polo, 2 are basic cotton, one pink and 1 navy. I also have a windowpane one that seems to be waxed cotton. It is great and lives in the game pocket in my Beaufort.


----------



## wilhelm00 (Mar 3, 2009)

I like my basic J Press hat, but I'm not sure that they are still carrying them. It's a little stiffer so it holds its shape a bit better. I also inherited a few from my grandpa, but they're too small for me.












.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

My thread! So odd to see these things pop up after so many years.

I ended up getting a PRL bucket hat at an outlet store. I rarely wore it and ended up giving it to Goodwill when I left California. It seemed well made and entirely what I was looking for.


----------

